# Police searching for 3 Middle Eastern men videotaping Vancouver mall exits



## CougarKing (15 Jan 2016)

Caught in the act of casing/reconnoitering their target?  

NOTE to moderators: Please leave this as a separate thread from the Islamic Terrorism in the West superthread

Vancity Buzz



> *Vancouver Police searching for 3 Middle Eastern men videotaping Pacific Centre Mall*
> By
> Vancity Buzz Staff
> 8:32 PM PST, Thu January 14, 2016
> ...


----------



## Colin Parkinson (15 Jan 2016)

Good on the police, I suspect there is even more to this for them to release these photo's and if the men are innocent and taking part in a course like Civil Engineering then they should come forward and state that. But looking at their faces, I would say this was no happy walk in the park.


----------



## Oscar590 (15 Jan 2016)

Pacific Center would sure make an attractive target. Lots of foot traffic and long narrow corridors. According to the VPD press conference today (http://blogs.vancouversun.com/2016/01/15/live-vancouver-police-discuss-reports-of-3-suspicious-men-filming-pacific-centre-mall/) it looks like this information was leaked out to the media and being Vancity Buzz they just ran with it without doing any background research.


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Jan 2016)

CBC has it and their photos on the website.  Sad to say but our time is coming again it would seem as I am sure these men are not the only rats coming up from the sewers to civilization.


----------



## brihard (15 Jan 2016)

Yup, eventually we'll get hit again. We've seen the propaganda success that Paris style attacks can bring the enemy. When it does eventually happen, limiting the damage and containing the risk is all gonna come down to the training and resources immediately available to police working on general duty/patrol- the ones who will be there first. We can't pretend we're immune to this anymore, we need to be prepared as a society, and we need to prepare our emergency response community for this.


----------



## jollyjacktar (15 Jan 2016)

What I am seeing a lot of in the comments is the apologists crying "profiling".  I don't honestly give a shyte the persons of interest are of the usual suspects mould in this occasion.  Anyone who is acting like that is beyond the norm and people need to have the balls to alert security about it.  People here need to start to act upon a "if you see something, report something" mentality.  We all have a part to play in keeping us all safe in our homes and in the streets of this country.  I wish the granola eating, tree hugging, latte sippers would just eff off and smarten up.


----------



## George Wallace (15 Jan 2016)

jollyjacktar said:
			
		

> What I am seeing a lot of in the comments is the apologists crying "profiling".  I don't honestly give a shyte the persons of interest are of the usual suspects mould in this occasion.  Anyone who is acting like that is beyond the norm and people need to have the balls to alert security about it.  People here need to start to act upon a "if you see something, report something" mentality.  We all have a part to play in keeping us all safe in our homes and in the streets of this country.  I wish the granola eating, tree hugging, latte sippers would just eff off and smarten up.



I have to laugh every time I see someone complaining about "profiling".  What do these people really think LEOs, CBSA and others in the Security and Intelligence business do?  They "PROFILE".  They look to see who is most likely to be involved in a criminal/terrorist/whatever activity and then question/detain anyone who may match that 'description'.   You want to act suspicious; you will attract the attention of the authorities.


----------



## CougarKing (15 Jan 2016)

"Completely innocent?" They say? 

So video recording mall exits is their hobby of choice? Riiiiiight.  :

Vancity Buzz



> *Three men in Pacific Centre video footage identified*
> By
> Vancity Buzz Staff
> 3:14 PM PST, Fri January 15, 2016
> ...


----------



## brihard (15 Jan 2016)

S.M.A. said:
			
		

> "Completely innocent?" They say?
> 
> So video recording mall exits is their hobby of choice? Riiiiiight.  :
> 
> Vancity Buzz



I trust that Vancouver Police, and likely RCMP INSET, know what you're doing. Given that the initial media reports we have access to don't exactly have a wealth of information either, I'm going to trust the investigators on this one.


----------



## kratz (16 Jan 2016)

While we should be on guard and report unusual activity, I agree with Mr  Sharaz. 
This incident went a bit over the top, putting their personal safety at risk.

CBC.ca



> Mohammed Sharaz speaks out about his role in Vancouver mall mystery
> The 3 tourists from Manchester were in Canada for vision impairment treatment
> CBC News  Posted: Jan 15, 2016 3:39 PM PT| Last Updated: Jan 15, 2016 11:40 PM PT
> 
> ...


----------

